# Tractors



## emilyw (3 April 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know much about tractors and making them road legal?

We have a small tractor that we use to harrow/roll the fields. We also need to use it to empty our muck trailer every fortnight. Its about 5 miles down the road that it needs to go.

What MOT/Tax etc does a tractor need? How much does this cost? Obv it will need insuring to be used on the roads as well.

OH is a mechanic so he can get it ready and obv it will need registering to get number plates but does anyone know costs etc involved?


----------



## *hic* (3 April 2009)

Have you got a V5 (or V5C) for it?


----------



## Gingerbird (3 April 2009)

I think you'll find that it is also age dependent. What make, model, age is your tractor?


----------



## BigRed (3 April 2009)

You have to have a number plate displayed, so it needs to be registered with the DVLC. I believe the lights should work and I thought you needed a flashing light on top, but that might be for dual carriageways.  I know you don't need road tax or an MOT because my husband has just been through this, but you need to be insured.


----------



## Steeleydan (3 April 2009)

My brother inlaw is tractor expert both vintage and hes a modern tractor fitter for John Deere. You dont need an MOT for tractors also you dont have to pay road tax for any age tractor but you still have to display a tax disc. Have you got a log book for this tractor? I think if its not got a number plate you can apply to DVLA  and just get a Q reg plate. Alternativly to search for its original number plate you do it through a vintage tractor club and you need the make, model, engine number, serial plate number this gets time consuming. As for insurance my brother in law has 14 vintage tractors and insures them through the NFU and its not that expensive. I know my Dads 1962 Fordson Dexter cost approx £45 per year to insure, cos he does vintage tractor runs on it. (sounds boring I know!) So to get yours up and running for the road should not be that expensive.


----------



## Patches (3 April 2009)

Our tractors don't require an MOT, although it's prudent to have them roadworthy. ;-)

Tax is free too, but you do need to display a tax disc.

ETA:

Ours aren't vintage tractors, but they're not the newest of the new either. We have eight tractors though.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





We don't have to have orange lights on ours either, so perhaps that is more for contractors who take them on dual carriageways etc.


----------



## AlexThe Arab (3 April 2009)

Ditto the advice already given. Get it registered with DVLA, make sure it is roadworthy - no MOT required,  "Arigcultural" Road Tax is £0 for all ages of vehicles, our tractors are insured with Norwich Union

Have a look here  Agricultural or Limited Use Road Tax


----------

